# Growing your own



## flip (Jul 15, 2008)

[valley]_
So, like, OMG, can I make my own? If I like, have my buttler take the seeds out will they grow huge? Like, from seeds and stuff?
_[/valley]

After a few bad turns at the local veggie marts, I'm wondering if I can grow my own japs for next year. Would I be able to just use what I've been tossing out or should I head down and get some store bought seeds?

What do those of you that are growing your own recommend for a starter?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 15, 2008)

You might try saving the seeds till they're dry and planting them later. This year i'm growing Chichimeca japs, a hybrid from NM. They seen to be growing real fast, at least faster than my NM Sandia chiles. Here's the link
http://www.reimerseeds.com/chichimeca-hot-peppers.aspx
Hope this helps.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 15, 2008)

I have started everything from pepper plants to papaya trees with seeds from the store bought fruit or vegetables.  I dry them then plant into those small starting pot things with micracle grow soil.

One thing that really seems to help IMO is putting the pots in a disposable aluminum pan and set it out in the sun.  My best guess is that the extra light reflecting off the pan gets the pot extra warm and gets that seed moving..........maybe full of crap on that.......but I know that I get more and better starts when I leave it in the foil pan.  If you give that a try, be sure to take pot out of the pan when the plant gets going or that reflective heat just cooks the plant.


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 15, 2008)

Are Biker Billy japs from burpee:

http://www.burpee.com/product/vegetables/pepper,+hot/hot+pepper+biker+billy+hybrid+-+1+pkt.+(30+seeds).do

They grow HUGE, hot and red. The flesh is almost that of a bell pepper. I grew these from seed a couple of years back and got 4 to 5 inch red japs. They are also much hotter than a regular jap.

Trust me, you can't go wrong with these.

-rob


----------



## flip (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the helpful information. I'll give it a try!


----------



## kempshark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got to try those Biker Billy japs from burpee!  As far as growing your own, I've done it from seeds and I've just bought seedlings at the local garden center also.  Either way, they grow like crazy.  First time I planted them (pre-ABT idea), I ended up with so many I wasn't sure what I would do with them.  I ended up taking one huge mixing bowl full and making jap jelly out of them.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the peppers grow better in the hotter environments


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2008)

the hotter it gets the faster they grow here in central kansas they are just now coming on strong hope to have a bumper crop.
planted eveything in pots this season so far looks good.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 19, 2008)

Non of my pepper plants are growing too quickly. Tomatoe plants doing ok here. Hoping pepper plants are just having a growth spert..LOL


----------

